# [C/C++] cos^-1



## Tobias K. (10. Februar 2005)

moin


Gibt es in C/C++ eine Funtkiont fürs cos hoch -1?


mfg
umbrasaxum


----------



## colt4ever (10. Februar 2005)

Geht auch ohne indem du  1/cos(x)   nimmst, oder du schreibst selbst eine die dies umwandelt

mfg colt


----------



## Tobias K. (10. Februar 2005)

moin


Das hab ich schon probiert ohne den erwünschten Erfolg.


mfg
umbrasaxum


----------



## Oliver Gringel (10. Februar 2005)

Suchst du 1/cos(x) oder arccos(x)? Die arcus Cosinus Funktion heißt acos, wenn ich mich nicht irre.


----------



## Tobias K. (10. Februar 2005)

moin


Ich möchte im folgenden Beispiel alpha berechnen.
Ich kenne x und y und natürlich daraus auch die Hypothenuse.


mfg
umbrasaxum


----------



## Oliver Gringel (10. Februar 2005)

Da sollte dir die Funktion atan weiterhelfen.


----------



## Tobias K. (10. Februar 2005)

moin


Hab das Beispiel vergessen.


mfg
umbrasaxum


----------



## Oliver Gringel (10. Februar 2005)

```
alpha = atan(x/y)           (x >= 0; y > 0)
alpha = pi - atan(-x/y)     (x < 0; y > 0)
alpha = pi + atan(x/y)      (x < 0; y < 0)
alpha = 2*pi - atan(-x/y)   (x >= 0; y < 0)
alpha = pi                  (x < 0; y = 0)
alpha = 0                   (x > 0; y = 0)
alpha = undef               (x = 0, y = 0)
```


----------



## Tobias K. (10. Februar 2005)

moin


Ich bekomm keine "richtigen" grad Werte raus.


mfg
umbrasaxum


----------



## Oliver Gringel (10. Februar 2005)

Wenn du die Werte in Winkelgrad haben möchtest, dann musst du halt alpha = alpha * 360 / (2*pi) rechnen. Sowas sollte man eigentlich in der Schule gelernt haben.


----------



## Tobias K. (10. Februar 2005)

moin


Ja eigentlich schon, aber das ist schon ein paar Jahre her.


mfg
umbrasaxum


----------

